# Holiday Party and Training



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 26, 2003)

Seasons Greetings-

I hope that everyone is safely enjoying the holiday. This Saturday and Sunday is our annual end of year party and weekend training. The party is Saturday night 5-9pm and training is Sunday 11am - 2pm. We have confirmation from Michigan and Canada. If anyone need directions or any other information feel free to call me on my cell 716-432-0600.



Happy Holidays,
Datu Tim Hartman
WMAA


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2003)

Enjoy!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2003)

Arrived safe and sound, even after customs


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 29, 2003)

Had a great time. Good training, food, and fun!

The only thing that sucked was crossing the border. Wehn traffic completely stopped, the sign said 1 1/2 km to the bridge. I didn't cross from Canada to Buffalo til' 3 hours later. :shrug: 

I sure hope they catch whoever they were looking for.

PAUL :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2003)

Party was a blast, got to see some great folks. 

The tradition continued with Rich and I sparring, and this year I got the chance to cross sticks with Paul.  All in all, mucho fun!

Y'all come by next year!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *The tradition continued with Rich and I sparring, and this year I got the chance to cross sticks with Paul.  All in all, mucho fun!
> *



lol...hows the top of your head feel?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 29, 2003)

I am back and safe.

I enjoyed the great hospitality of Janice and Thor and Loki, and oh yeah Tim 

I enjoyed the party and the get together. Good Training as well on Sunday.


----------

